# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Insulation certificate?

## encino

My building inspector is asking me to provide an insulation certificate for my extension. I didn't think you needed to be licenced to install batts! I installed polyester batts to proper standards, r3.5 in ceilings, r1.5 to walls. 
Can I just provide a stat dec stating the above, or do I need to find someone to inspect and report (a waste of money if you ask me). 
Can't get through to inspector to clarify

----------


## Bedford

I've been asked the same thing, and have satisfied the building inspector by writing out and signing a statement saying that the insulation was installed to the specs of the plans. :Smilie:

----------


## encino

Thanks Bedford, what would I do without you.  :Smilie:  
ps. Flashing went great today thanks for the advice, it was one of those "so simple I can't believe it confused me" moments.

----------


## Tools

It is all about self certification these days.As bedford said all he wants is a letter to say it complies with the standard. doesn't need to be a stat dec. 
Tools

----------

